# my pups are back from the toro hospital



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As I mentioned during the snow season while I was on the mend after knee replacement surgery I had a dual break 
down with both my pups needing to go to the Toro hospital.
They are both home now and ready for next season. 
They needed starter ropes, spark plugs and primer bulbs due to their age. 
When I was at the Toro hospital paying for the surgery bill I purchased a couple of Larry lights for $10.00 and tax each so 
spending $109..49 for the Larry lights, labor and pup parts was not all that expensive.

All I have to do now is hang them on the post in the garage to get them off the floor. 

Toro S-620
Toro CCR 3000 GTS power curve


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Greetings fellow SBF board members,

I thought I would update you all on my current travails with regard to the wintery side of things. 

I have decided that I ill be investing in a Toro 1428 OXE HD as I am not going to invest in a new lawn tractor with a snow blower since they are all junk. 
I can load the tires and make v bar snow chains for it so that is no problem.

I will be lining the chute, spout, cross auger housing and the impeller housing with slick sheet and use the elevator bolts I have to hold it in place. 

I will also be using lots of fluid film to coat the open augers and the impeller paddles and adding the impeller kit this year if things go well with a late winter. I need to order fuel jets for the gas engine on the 1428 as well before winter, spare V belts and spark plugs so I have them on hand.

I need a new riding lawn mower since the mower deck rotted out on the LA115 and its getting long in the teeth with 235 hours. I can buy a small less costly lawn mower to just mow the lawn with and keep the LA115 for chores and towing the lawn genie and the trailer with the generator. I can no longer safely use a gas engine weedwacker since I have a pacemaker now GGGRR, damn witch doctors anyway.

I am not going to waste money on a high end lawn mower. BUT I need the power of a 1428 OXE HD for the snow banks/ice dams and the second driveway that I need to keep open for coal and propane deliveries and also have something easy enough for the spouse to use and it sounds like the auto steer on the 1428 works very well.

The pups have been faithful and I will not let them out of my sight. 

They use too much salt here and the ice dams are really too much for them but the lighter snows are not a problem for them.

I will need to have new ski's welded on the metal skids of course to keep it from digging in the grass and dirt on the second driveway.

Stay safe everyone and hug your air conditioner.


----------

